# Purdy Collosus 3/4 nap overated



## Crock (Mar 8, 2009)

Read a post on here where some painter was screaming about the Collosus roller cover being the greatest thing since sliced bread, saying how they hold a ton of paint ect. Went out today and bought a few and we tried them out for 6 hours.


My review;

Not a miracle product at all.
To me they *do not* hold any more paint than a run of the mill 3/4 napper.
They do however drip slightly less-slightly.
They clean-up much faster.
I will re-use until it's time to throw away, but will not go out of my way to purchase any more of them.


----------



## jfranklin (Apr 18, 2009)

they last forever, you wont throw that thing away for a long time. that makes them worth it


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I have to disagree with you on the amount of paint applied.

I measured it vs. the purdy white dove, the golden eagle and a throw away. All three of those applied a 4x4 square of paint on a standard medium texture wall.

The colossus applies a 8x4 square. It applies double.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I will stick with my lamb condom covers, baaaaaaa!


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I use whatever Wal-Mart has on sale


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

ModernStyle said:


> I use whatever Wal-Mart has on sale


Damn, all I can afford is Meijer!!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I switched over to the Colossus covers about a year ago. They do hold alot of paint, but let's be honest; it all depends on how you load your roller. I do know that I've cut my purchases of roller covers by at least half and that equals $$$ in my book. They do clean out fast and well and are virtually indestructable. Havent had one delaminate from the core yet, whereas with the lambies it would eventually happen. Just wish they made them in 14".


----------



## Crock (Mar 8, 2009)

good point. the guys that dunk it under to load may have better results. i use a gid


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I also use a grid and have no problems loading a roller


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

After using lambskins for 20+ years, you can believe it took some major convincing to get me to switch over, along with using it on a few jobs. There are some jobs I'll still do with lambies. I think it just boils down to personal preferences. Just like lambskins....there were some I really liked and others that just didnt hack it.


----------



## capital city (Mar 29, 2008)

Crock said:


> good point. the guys that dunk it under to load may have better results. i use a gid


Your problem is not loading your roller its that you just got it. Once you wash it out it is alot better from here on out. If you read the packaging it tells you to get it wet and so on (washing it) first.


----------



## Crock (Mar 8, 2009)

capital city said:


> Your problem is not loading your roller its that you just got it. Once you wash it out it is alot better from here on out. If you read the packaging it tells you to get it wet and so on (washing it) first.


have to second coat some work Saturday. I will post results after work.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Crock said:


> Read a post on here where some painter was screaming about the Collosus roller cover being the greatest thing since sliced bread, saying how they hold a ton of paint etc. Went out today and bought a few and we tried them out for 6 hours.


*Complete* operator error, 6 hours is not nearly enough time (for some) to offer up a reasonable review, they take a day or 2 (for some) to become invaluable.

I don't "scream" unless I either see a spider, or want the best tools for my fellow painters to use. 
It is the most efficient and durable cover to date.
They also do not leave an uneven stipple that resembles a wet Terrier dog being rubbed all over a wall...unless you want it to.

Good day Sir.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> *Complete* operator error, 6 hours is not nearly enough time (for some) to offer up a reasonable review, they take a day or 2 (for some) to become invaluable.
> 
> I don't "scream" unless I either see a spider, or want the best tools for my fellow painters to use.
> It is the most efficient and durable cover to date.
> ...


 Is that all it takes to get you to sign in, a little collusus bashing? :laughing:


----------



## Crock (Mar 8, 2009)

WisePainter said:


> *Complete* operator error, 6 hours is not nearly enough time (for some) to offer up a reasonable review, they take a day or 2 (for some) to become invaluable.
> 
> I don't "scream" unless I either see a spider, or want the best tools for my fellow painters to use.
> It is the most efficient and durable cover to date.
> ...


in my 26th year. good day to you sir.

oh and if you are leaving a stipple with any cover then i would find a new hobby!!!


----------



## davidanbess (Apr 2, 2007)

I agree that you have to load it well and never roll out to much that your next dip is going to be less loaded because of the tightness of your sleeve if you get my drift 
I have found these sleeves to be more cost effective than genuine sheepskin/lambswool and yes they do wash out far easier than the rest.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

Crock said:


> in my 26th year. good day to you sir.
> 
> oh and if you are leaving a stipple with any cover then i would find a new hobby!!!










I thought you were a roofer?!


----------



## Crock (Mar 8, 2009)

nEighter said:


> I thought you were a roofer?!


:laughing:



,


----------



## Elite_Drywall (Feb 23, 2009)

nEighter said:


> I thought you were a roofer?!


He is a hack of all trades!! he told me he treated decks then he said he built them and now I am reading threads that he does drywall and in this thread he is a painter!! wow hack of all trades master of non!!


----------



## Crock (Mar 8, 2009)

Nothing is more fun than hackin'


----------

